# Becoming an author/screenwriter and losing weight



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Two of my goals are to lose weight and to become an author later in life. I plan on starting a rough draft of a novel and a screenplay with two characters that has social anxiety and how it affects them. I want to at least write 200-300 words a week and try to get the book published within two years or so. 

I also want to lose weight. I weigh 320 right now and while I am slowly losing weight I think I could be doing it at a faster rate than I am. 

Those are my goals though. If anyone wants to give me ideas for my novel/screenplay I will gladly accept them and have everyone that helped me credited if it gets published. 

Scariest thing I can think of is talking to a publisher. I know I can write, I just suck at talking to people because of my SA.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow, you and I are actually very alike. I also like to write, and am very over wieght. I weight 350, or last I checked. Possibly a little more now.

Anywho, I like to write poems and short stories. Although lately I've had severe writers block.

So, here's an idea for you. Come up with a plot draft before you write your story/book. Develop your entire theme and idea from beginning to end before you actually begin writing. That should really help you overcome some moments of writers block you may get. Also, ask some friends or family members for an "opinion". Talk to them and have them imagine they are one of your characters going thorugh whatever scene you are writing, and get their reaction to the event. You'd be surprised at the flow of ideas you could get.


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

Good luck! You can do it


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

do you know about

http://www.reddit.com/r/keto/


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

enfield said:


> do you know about
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/keto/


Never heard of it. What is Keto?


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

there are links and resources in the sidebar which explain. but basically it is the easiest and best way for someone to typically lose significant amounts of weight for good - it's no accident that that sub reddit has 50k subscribers. at the very least it's what the collective of overweight redditors, which are typically smarter-than-average people, think is the most effective way. it is the solution of the crowd or whatever.

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1gZfJejOM8fJsX1iCilmnpp1qmT_KncJwWCR4-EsaEHc/edit?pli=1


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

enfield said:


> there are links and resources in the sidebar which explain. but basically it is the easiest and best way for someone to typically lose significant amounts of weight for good - it's no accident that that sub has 50k subscribers. at the very least it's what the collective of overweight redditors, which are typically smarter-than-average people, think is the most effective way. it is the solution of the crowd or whatever.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1gZfJejOM8fJsX1iCilmnpp1qmT_KncJwWCR4-EsaEHc/edit?pli=1


Thank You for the information. I appreciate it.



anxious dreamer said:


> Good luck! You can do it


Thank You



GameGuy said:


> Wow, you and I are actually very alike. I also like to write, and am very over wieght. I weight 350, or last I checked. Possibly a little more now.
> 
> Anywho, I like to write poems and short stories. Although lately I've had severe writers block.
> 
> So, here's an idea for you. Come up with a plot draft before you write your story/book. Develop your entire theme and idea from beginning to end before you actually begin writing. That should really help you overcome some moments of writers block you may get. Also, ask some friends or family members for an "opinion". Talk to them and have them imagine they are one of your characters going thorugh whatever scene you are writing, and get their reaction to the event. You'd be surprised at the flow of ideas you could get.


Thanks. I was thinking of posting my ideas on here actually. The idea of sharing my ideas with my family kinda frightens me.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

gof22 said:


> I know I can write, I just suck at talking to people because of my SA.


You should find a writer's group in your area. Pitching practice is probably part of their regular schedule.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

rednosereindeer said:


> You should find a writer's group in your area. Pitching practice is probably part of their regular schedule.


I would like to do that. I am just worried I will be laughed at because they think my ideas are stupid or some other reason.


----------



## jellybelly (May 10, 2009)

I have similar goals. I want to be a writer but don't write! 

Don't worry about the publishing side of things for now, just concentrate on your story and the writing. Practice writing all the time, rear novels, and for script writing, watch lots of movies to get inspiration. 

Good luck with your goals!


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

jellybelly said:


> I have similar goals. I want to be a writer but don't write!
> 
> Don't worry about the publishing side of things for now, just concentrate on your story and the writing. Practice writing all the time, rear novels, and for script writing, watch lots of movies to get inspiration.
> 
> Good luck with your goals!


Thanks.


----------

